# brain fog/libido



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,

Im a 36 year old male. Dx with severe hypothyroidism in 1999. TSH level was over 150. Very severe. Been on 200mcg of synthroid since then. everything has gotten back to normal except for brain fog and libido. Depression every now and again. Biggest thing would be libido.

Has anyone experienced low libido as well after returning to "normal" levels?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

When were your last labs drawn? What were the results? I know my libido was next to nothing before I had my TT in February. It is sooooo much better now! You've been on the same dose since 1999? Maybe you need an adjustment.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have read from posters on other forums eons ago, low libido in hypos and hypers - hyper females.

Has the doctor checked this out for you - it may not be thyroid at all. Maybe its an easy fix.


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

I had everything tested and it said that my ranges were normal. I have an appointment on Monday to go over everything. I was thinking about seeing if my doc. would add some t3 into my daily regimen. I have read good things about people doing that.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

When you get to your doc, get copies of your lab results with the ranges and let us see, if you don't mind.


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

ok, I will. this past weekend I had brain fog so bad that I literally felt like I had to lay down. very cloudy.

Libido is next to nothing right now. Frustrating


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I totally understand exactly how you are feeling. My poor husband! Thank goodness he is understanding! It used to be such a struggle with me to do anything other than just lay on the couch. Getting up every morning was a monumental ordeal. Sometimes, you still might want a small adjustment to your meds if they are normal, but on the low side. Definitely worth talking to your MD about. Also, have you checked your testosterone level recently?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

T3 is not always the answer, especially if your FTs states that you don't need T3. Fatigue and or depression is a T4 deficiency, not a T3.

However, would need to know your levels with Labs reference range before further comment.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

ARe you taking any other drugs that might be contributing to some of the symptoms you wrote of? Many drugs do impact libido and level of brain clarity.


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

No, no other drugs. Just 200mcg of synthroid


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

Test results

Free t3-298 pg/dl

Free t4- 1.3 ng/dl

tsh-.42

doc bumped my synthroid up to 225mcg from 200mcg.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi!

What are your Labs reference range.


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

free t4- 1.3ng/dl range free- t4- 0.9-1.8 ng/dl

tsh 0.42 range tsh-0.4-5.5 miu/l

free t3- 298 pg/dl range free t3- 230-420 pg/dl


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Just wondering why did doctor up your dose?

It will lower your TSH even more and raise your FT-4 even higher. Perhaps both out of Labs hyper range, causing or adding more symptoms. Adding t3 meds. will do the same thing to your TSH and FT-4. However, you don't have a conversion problem.

The theory might work, but can't help thinking something is not right and perhaps something else going on to cause your existing issue and your levels.

You just have to give it time now to actually see if meds. worked. But, if you start feeling hyper don't hesitate to call the doctor or go to ER.

Keep us informed.


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

he said he wanted to see my t4 around 1.6


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I really would question that. I'm not trying to argue with your doctor, but by increasing your synthroid to raise your t4, it's going to lower your tsh even more!! GD woman is right, that is probably going to make your symptoms worse!! If you aren't careful, you are actually going to start wearing your body out. You're already in a hyper state (or dang close to it!) and upping your dose is going to put you more there. The body can only deal with so much!


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

wonder if I should go down to 175mcg of synthroid. Lately I have have been very anxious, cant relax. I don't know. I have dropped 50 lbs in the last 6 months. ( been working out very hard and watching what I eat etc.) wonder if that fluxuation in weight would make me feel this way.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I, personally, think you need to go down in your dosage, but I'm not a doctor. Can you get a second opinion? If not, maybe you can get back in with this one and voice concerns about upping your dose?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree with hillaryedrn.

If you are losing weight and having hyper symptoms you need to come down in med. dose and bring up your TSH. When that is achieved, the FTs can be addressed.

Another suggestion; I/doctor don't adjust meds. without two Labs taken 6 weeks apart to see if they repeat thereabouts. There could be errors in testing or other interfering factors, especially if levels are off of the norm of thyroid illness. Then sometimes a different lab may be suggested if current Lab is suspicious.

Discuss with doctor you coming down with med. dose.

Some doctors we just have to respectfully educated.


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

I've never been hyper before. My tsh is boarderline with this lab and hyper with other ranges from different labs. How hyper do you have to be to notice symtoms? I did notice that situations that are stressfull are more stressful now. I have only had off work 3 days in the last seven months.(new biz) doesnt make things any better.


----------

